# Will large LCD monitors impact projectors?



## ruinexplorer (Jun 26, 2012)

As LCD monitors continue to get bigger (90 inch model displayed at InfoComm), and AV integrators already looking at the 80" model as a better solution than the projector screen combo for some installations, what type of impact do you think there will be on theaters? After all, many smaller theater companies rely on the cheap boardroom style projectors for their productions. Plus, if the price point drops enough, then many home theaters will also be disposing of the home theater projector in favor of large LCD TV/monitors. 

In other threads we have already established that theater is relatively a small market in the overall scheme of things. So, just because projectors finally came into the realm of affordability of many smaller venues (who could then afford to start utilizing video in their production) doesn't mean that we are a big enough market share to keep it going. 

Where does the cutoff lie between size of screen and practicality (besides the size of the door to bring it in the building)? Obviously this does not hamper the medium to large venue projectors at this point. But below 3000 lumen projectors, I can see a change a brewin'.


----------



## Footer (Jun 26, 2012)

Portability will keep small projectors alive for a long time. Its much easier to move around a small projector and shine it at a white board then to move around an 80 inch display .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metti (Jun 26, 2012)

I suspect that the vast portability differential will keep board room style projectors on the market for the foreseeable future. Also, given that in low ambient light 100"+ images can easily be done with a $500 3k, I think it is going to be a really long time before these large format LCDs and Plasmas drop in price to even approach the point that they would need to be at to substantially threaten the small projector market. I don't doubt that for certain applications they will begin seeing increased market dominance but I am highly skeptical that this will be to a sufficient degree to impact the projector market to such an extent that it begins to limit small theatre companies' ability to source appropriate units.


----------



## cpf (Jun 27, 2012)

I think cost and flexibility will be the factor that keeps projectors alive. A projector can be locked in a cage well above people's reach or packed away in a shoulder bag, and can turn anything moderately smooth and white into a screen of arbitrarily (and variably, using the same projector) large size. An equivalently sized LCD is open to vandalism unless protected with a sheet of plexiglass (doing who knows what to the image quality), heavy and hard to mount, impossible to transport, questionably energy efficient, and until people start renovating their living rooms to accommodate 100" TVs, vastly more expensive. They fill a niche, but it's a small one IMO.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 27, 2012)

Two points stated in the article directly point to the cost point and ambient light.

> First, the total cost of a motorized screen, projector mount, and all high-voltage and low-voltage wiring easily exceeds the $5K 80-inch Sharp TV. Secondly, there are no ambient light issues associated with LCD displays as there are with projected images.



In addition, since the proximity of the display to the source is generally greater for a projector, a single feed is generally used and thus requires some sort of switching device at the source. With monitors likely being closer to the source, then in classrooms/boardrooms it is less likely that they would need to use a switcher and just use the inputs on the monitor. Plus, by being closer to the source, the ability for high resolution images without the use of an amplifier or balun could factor in (that $500 3k probably does not display the same resolution).


----------



## museav (Jun 30, 2012)

When I was with a Contractor for every boardroom or classroom projector we sold we probably sold several projectors for portable use. Some corporations would buy pallet loads at a time for their sales people to take on the road with them. Similarly, in a portable scenario you can project on a wall, a sheet, etc. if you have to whereas a monitor requires a stand or mount or some type. So I don't see monitors having much impact on portable applications.

Smaller image size, and 80" diagonal is still small for projection, installed applications may be different as the advantages of a direct view display (brightness, 'lamp' life, resistance to ambient light, etc.) may make monitors a good option in many of those cases.

A factor from the installation and maintenance side, can one person install/deinstall/service it by themself? If you had to run across campus to replace or repair a unit, which would you prefer to have to deal with? I spoke with a mount manufacturer at InfoComm that had one of the large Panasonic displays on one of their mounts and they said it took four people to get that display mounted, yet I could probably easily install or deinstall a projector you might use for the same size screen by myself (at least with the right mount used).

The cabling issues may start to become less of a factor as well as things move toward HDBaseT, AVB, wireless, etc.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 30, 2012)

While also true that with more of the "lampless" projectors becoming a viable alternative, the lower amount of maintenance may keep them in the running. Also, this era of video is much more driven by the consumer market than by the professional market. 

This often brings up the other topic of when purchasing a product, other than warranty, is it more cost effective to purchase and replace a consumer model than a professional model. Does the audience have the perception to tell the difference? But because it is a consumer driven market, the viability of a single point display, nearly identical to what they have at home, can be a deciding factor in what is requested. When they are expecting a certain brightness of a direct view display (~70 foot lamberts) versus what is achievable from a front projected display of, say, a 2000 lumen projector with a similar size image, the projector seems to lose out. I absolutely do not think that larger monitors will kill the small projector market, but I do feel that there will be an economic impact (fewer being built means price point goes up or quality suffers).


----------



## EricE (Jul 29, 2012)

Also beware that screens are often optimized for dead-on viewing. Unless they are very expensive technology like IPS, off axis viewing drops off quickly.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 14, 2014)

Interesting new take on this discussion: White Paper: Why Flat Panels Aren’t Replacing Projectors - Commercial Integrator Video Spotlight


----------



## Jay Ashworth (May 15, 2014)

That cost comparison misses one critical point. I want you to contemplate the difference between rolling up an 80 inch diagonal motorized screen... And flying an 80 inch LCD.

Any other questions?

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## kevlar557 (May 25, 2014)

The Healthcare facility that we work at has eliminated projection from their biggest conference rooms and boardrooms, and switched to the large 103" or 80" Panasonic plasmas.


----------

